# African iddentification help



## bwilly36 (Apr 11, 2005)

Any ideas everyone on type of fish in pics?


__
https://flic.kr/p/3424770824


__
https://flic.kr/p/3424770800


__
https://flic.kr/p/3424770776


__
https://flic.kr/p/3424770792

Sorry for the pic quality...I'm not good at taking pics. Any help would be great!


----------



## kodyboy (Dec 9, 2007)

looks like a holding kenyi.......maybe


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm no expert but I agree...it looks like a female kenyi (Metriaclima lombarodi) that's holding.


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

Holding female Labidochromis sp. "Perlmutt"

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=741


----------



## bwilly36 (Apr 11, 2005)

MalawiLover said:


> Holding female Labidochromis sp. "Perlmutt"
> 
> http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=741


The male of this breeding group is yellow, with faded stripes, where the females are blue with the much more pronounced stripes, so I'm not sure she is this one.


----------



## bwilly36 (Apr 11, 2005)

Dewdrop said:


> I'm no expert but I agree...it looks like a female kenyi (Metriaclima lombarodi) that's holding.


I believe you may have hit it. I puchased these as a group when they were young from a club auction that was held locally. They would have been fry from another club member. Now that I have more fry than I know what to do with, I know what to call em when I put them back out for sale. Thanks!


----------



## KMNL (Sep 4, 2008)

Looks like a holding kenyi


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

Yep if the male is yellow with fading stripes/bars it's kenyi. The bars aren't perfect on the female. That's important to some people, others it's not. A good specimen should have I think it's 5 even bars. Your fish has a split bar it looks like. My kenyi aren't perfect either but I don't breed them.


----------



## bwilly36 (Apr 11, 2005)

I thought the split bar was kinda neat. I guess I didn't realize that is was a bad thing.


----------



## Trevor55 (Jan 9, 2009)

:fish: Female Kenyi FTW!!!! :fish:


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Dewdrop said:


> Yep if the male is yellow with fading stripes/bars it's kenyi. The bars aren't perfect on the female. That's important to some people, others it's not. A good specimen should have I think it's 5 even bars. Your fish has a split bar it looks like. My kenyi aren't perfect either but I don't breed them.


True but 6 bars in TB lombardoi are more common than 5 (here in the UK at least) 6 ain't bad, some have many more and many more split and incomplete bands. Have not seen many except WC with 5 bars for some time. Split bars are quite common esp in young fish and not always passed on esp if on one side only (dunno if it can be environmental rather than genetic if you catch my drift). I would see what the young turn out like before saying she was not a breeder and young keeper. :thumb:


----------

